# Boot help. :D



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Alright so I officially have a pair of Rome 390's and a Rome Flag 168 on the way. Now all that is left is a pair of boots. hard part is, I need them by Sunday, because I'm heading up to Windham. 

This is where the dilemma starts. When I rented a 14 was good for me. Nice and comfy. My toes touched the ends JUST A LITTLE and then when I got into a proper stance they slid back and BOOYAH! Perfect right. Even counting the fact that it was a rental my feet never hurt. 
I usually wear 13's and sneakers but thats because I like forced myself to thinking they fit well and then my girlfriend made me try 14's one day and it felt great, so yeah, I officially wear 14's and 13's depending on how stubborn I am. 

ANYWAYS, I need a pair of boots. Im going to Princeton Ski Shop tomorrow to try some boots on and if they have something for 150 or less that I like I'll grab it. Overal though Im going to get an idea of what size I need. 

Now, Im eyeing TWO boots online and I need some input. They're the Burton Freestyles and the VANS BFB's. I kinda like the Vans more and if need be I can get them in 15. But do you guys think a 14 would be ok. ( remember Im going tomorrow to try boots on). Im just trying to get an idea of how sneaker to boot fittings work.

I dont really want the speed tie things because Im a little paranoid that if they break im screwed. So regular laces are the way for me.


----------

